# Just A Little Sawdust...



## Louis Cypher (Jun 26, 2017)

A guy came to me at work the other day saying that our table saw smelled like something was burning. This is what I discovered. The first two pictures are after the cabinet was cleaned out


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep pretty layers BUT very dangerous!!! I'm glad there was NO fire!!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is there any dust collection hooked up?*

If not, it would be high on the "to do list". 
If none is being contemplated, I would suggest a large sign "Clean out Dust Daily". :|
I've always thought a high pressure air hose exhausted into the cabinet to keep the dust airborne would help evacuate the sawdust into the DC port. That saw has very large openings, so dust collection would be next to impossible, except for the stuff that falls down to the bottom because of gravity, next to the dust port. A blade shroud would be a great addition. That what I did on my 12" Powermatic 68.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I have to reach up under mine to clear out the dust whenever I attempt to change blade angles..It's usually more work than I really feel up to and now with a real bum knee it's even less fun than before. 
I did learn to not look up under the edge of the saws cabinet when I reach up in there. It only took one face full of sawdust to see the error of that folly.. lol


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 26, 2017)

Oddly enough I placed "please clean up shop after use" signs around the work area about a year ago. Also there is a pretty extensive dust collection set up but after we cleaned up the cabinet we discovered the port was clogged with chunks of oak resulting in what you see in the pictures. Yes, and very lucky no fire.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 26, 2017)

A couple of more shots.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, that's packed in. Where's the third belt?

David

PS - Welcome to the forum, Louis!


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing David

My Unisaw will get plugged up like that too, for the time being I have taken the motor cover off so the excess falls out there, it is designed to have a dust port and with out being hooked up to a DC it does fall out like it should, I mean like the older Unisaws


----------

